# 04 vs. 05



## Silver Bullet (Aug 3, 2006)

I tried looking for something close to what I was asking but I had no luck so...

What is the difference between the 04 and 05 besides the 5.7 and then 6.0
I heard the 04's had some bugs but I could be totally wrong. I just want to know if it is worth spending 3 grand more for an 05 besides the fact that it is newer and has 50 more hp. By the way what ways are there of putting the 04's 5.7 close to the out put of the 05 6.0? Anything else you feel like tellin me about mods and or pros and cons of the 04 to the 05 also tips for buying a used one would be helpful ...Thanks


----------



## SJAndrew (Sep 28, 2004)

'05 has:

- LS2 Engine versus LS1
- Larger brakes (significantly larger) with painted calipers
- Split dual exhaust (instead of both pipes exiting the driver's side)
- Hood scoops (non functional)

The LS1 5.7 engine is a very nice engine with tons of aftermarket mods. It can easily be made to make more HP than the LS2 (with money of course, and a voided warranty). I think the 2005 or 2006 would be the better bet, but the 2004 is still very nice.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

As for the bugs, I see more 05's come through my shop with software issues than 04's. (no offence to any owners)


----------



## 04goatgirl (Jan 15, 2005)

I've owned my 04 since 6/04 bought it brand new. The only problems I have had were minimal. The door lock actuator needed replace on drivers side and a plastic cover on passenger side under dash came loose and was replace all under warranty.


----------



## Duey62 (Aug 2, 2006)

What about 0-60 times . Are the 05's significantly much faster or is there little difference . Sorry for the igrorence .


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Duey62 said:


> What about 0-60 times . Are the 05's significantly much faster or is there little difference . Sorry for the igrorence .


*The 6.0's are a little faster....not significantly. Seriously speaking though, how fast do you want to go from red light to red light?

The 0-60 is part of the measurement of the performance of the car. I wouldn't purchase a car based on..... is it much faster than the other? Unless of course if I planned on racing it.

Used 04's are bringing pretty good resale prices, and so are 05's.

As far as options, there are numerous changes from the 04-06's. They all get up and GOOOO though, and the 1/4 times are not that significiant . The check book is what I base my 0-60 times on.  
*


----------



## 04JRB (Apr 7, 2006)

a full bolt on ls1 will get to about what an 05,06 will put out. I dont think it would void your warranty, depending on your dealership, as you wont be changing the internals.

long tube headers
cat back system
cold air intake
underdrive pulley
and most importantly ...a good tune.

by the time you spend the roughly $3000 for those mods, might as well by the 05,06. by the way, the prices are NOT installed prices.


----------



## mbryan (Jan 27, 2006)

Mine is an 04. I just feel a little more comfortable knowing that my gas pedal is actually connected to the throttle body and a software gremlin isn't going to mess with me. I'm not too sure about that fly by wire stuff.


----------



## goatballs (Sep 18, 2005)

Love your avatar - can you teach my dog how to do that? I also have a MB 04 and love it. 

also - for the record, I have never driven an 05 or 06 so I couldn't comment on the seat-of-the-pants difference between the 04 and 06, but I do like the *lack of* non-functional hood scoops on the 04.


----------



## mbryan (Jan 27, 2006)

Sorry, I didn't teach him that. He did it all on his own?????:lol:


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I own an 04 m6 and have driven many 05s and 06s. The ls2 is NOTICABLY faster than the ls1. (I'm slowly catching up, though. Mod after mod, dollar after dollar.)


----------



## Silver Bullet (Aug 3, 2006)

Well I only have 1 stop light to worrie about... If that tells you anything

Okay so the biggest difference of corse is the .3 L bigger engine... but everything else can be changed... like I can put the bigger brakes, functional hood, and duals...right? 
The thing is in the long run yes when buying an 04 and moding it you are going to be spending just as much money as buying the 05 but the thing is someone in my situation might not have that 3 extra grand in my hand right this moment thats kinda my problem...
Plus i'm thinking I will always be behind the 05-06 by 50hp like if I had mods on the 04 then an 05 could pull up with the same mods as me and have that 50 hp more... know what i'm trying to say

A thought just occured to me... What kind of cars have you guys seen on the street with more than 400hp I can only think of the new Vett and possibly that new Hemi in the charger?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Based on the information from GM, the 0-60 times, and 1/4 mile times are not that significant.*


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

The 04 is still no slouch! No use buying an 05 only to have it repo-ed 6 months later!:cool


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

I have a 05. As far as looks I like the 04 with no scoops no spoiler and a nice set of wheels. I would love a Barbados Blue a4 I would hide the exhaust and fill the bumper.


----------



## 04JRB (Apr 7, 2006)

PEARL JAM said:


> I own an 04 m6 and have driven many 05s and 06s. The ls2 is NOTICABLY faster than the ls1. (I'm slowly catching up, though. Mod after mod, dollar after dollar.)



Same here, mods + dollars. I still feel confident that I can take most mustangs and ricers. I repeat MOST. Long tubes are comming and then all the bolt ons are done. A nice came and another tune and I'll be happy.


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

I LOVE EM ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:willy:


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

If you can buy an '04 and be happy with it, that's great.

If you're buying an '04 and trying to make it look and perform like an '05 then I agree with another post; just buy the '05. You're probably going to be close in $$$$$$$ at that point anyhow, and the '05's will always be worth more than even a modified '04.


----------

